# Exotic mammal shows in Europe



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Are there any exotic mammal shows in Europe? If so which ones are reputable? I am after a pair of fennec foxes. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't know about shows in europe but i think you would have to quarentine them for six months before they could come into the country. Good luck, hope you find a breeder.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

from what i have heard there are a few in europe one at houten where the snake show is? they probably wont have fox species though as they generaly have rodents, hedgehogs and the occasional mongoose or civet.
as i say this is only from what ive heard though and yup the fennecs will need quarrentine once you enter the uk
stu


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*rodents from europe*

does anyone know what rules apply to bringing rodent species back?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

pretty sure they dont need quarentine (rodents that is) but maybe someone whos imported rodents can tell us more : victory:
stu


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

rodents, lagamorphs, inverts and herps dont require quarentine on entry to the UK if they are captive bred. I think pretty much everything else does. 
Always get a reciept from the person you buy the animal off specifying their name and ideally number and the name of the species you purchased so that if you get stopped at the border and there is any confusion as to the species you are bringing to the UK the customs bods can call the breeder/seller and verify that it is captive bred and a rabbit or rodent etc. 
that makes it sound complicated... it's not, you're just best off being prepared and knowing what you need to do and say. Often the people that look at the animals going through customs are unlikely to know what you have in your boot anyway. 

Kat


----------

